# B.C.P.S B.B.Q COOKOFF



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

We are having our 6th annual B.B.Q COOKOFF & fund raiser sept 17th &18th @ billy griffins hall in pearland .Im throwing a texas hold'em card tournament friday nite 8:00 pm if anybody interested please pm me thanks david myers


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

We'll be there. Look for the "Tails & Tunes" trailer. Stop in and have a cool one.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Got some buds cooking thinking about riding out after work.


----------

